# 46mm Alliance RDA



## Dirge (27/10/15)

A bit of a step up from the 22mm atty


----------



## gertvanjoe (28/10/15)

And I thought I've seen it all


----------



## huffnpuff (28/10/15)

Almost perfect for the Hammer of God mod which is 45.72mm wide. The guy's a big fan of them


----------



## kev mac (28/10/15)

Dirge said:


> A bit of a step up from the 22mm atty



must have made it for the guy w/ the 1000w mod


----------



## zadiac (28/10/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Almost perfect for the Hammer of God mod which is 45.72mm wide. The guy's a big fan of them



So am I. I want one. The Hammer of God mod.

About this atomizer......I want one! Just to have it. Just to build awesome coils in!


----------



## kev mac (28/10/15)

zadiac said:


> So am I. I want one. The Hammer of God mod.
> 
> About this atomizer......I want one! Just to have it. Just to build awesome coils in!


Alnost pulled the trigger for the H.O.G. but the thought of keeping it in 18650s is daunting.Got a American Muscle v2 instead pretty impressive itself at $50.oo w/ batteries incl. made in U.S.A. Will probably end up with a H.O.G. if I know my addiction.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Dirge (28/10/15)

Damn, that's nice

Reactions: Like 1


----------

